# ULTIMATE X the BOWTIE edition



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry about my picture taking ability. here is another pic


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Another blurry one


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

I hope this one looks good


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

One last pic.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool Looking Bow!!!!!*

Dave, don't you know that giving a fine shooting machine like that to OBT is like giving a monkey a micrometer? LOL.
Jbird


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Monkeys and micrometers*

Jay,
That must be like giving a guy that makes limbs a digital camera  LOL Dave


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

You need a full auto Digital camera  
Can still tell it's a good looking bow.
Ol' Bowtie is sure going to get noticed with that bow at Vegas!
I'm sure, he won't mind though.  
Spotties beware when he tunes in that bow.
Toxonics makes the perfect sight to go with that bow and Nunzio has a flag pattern AEP stabilizer that matches it also.


Sag.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok, now thats sweet.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Dave and OBT,
That is one BEAUTIFUL bow....Hope it shoots as good as it looks and since Dave built it I am sure that it does.....Pro1


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

SOOOWWWHHHEEEAAATTT now thats what a bow should look like 

barnrat....be sure to keep them dies on this model ready....should be your most sought after edition once i get done with them softies at vegas 

sag....your right.....with that slide bar and nuzios stablizer systems....that will be one looker for sure....

pro1....if i put it in your hands, i know it would shoot good for sure 

jbird.....i hear ya, only this year at vegas...im coming to do some real damage to the so called big guns 

dylan, it aint a recurve...but your right...still looks good 

get ready spotties.....the game will never be the same....


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*OBT*

That Stars and Stripes outfit, the new American Ultimate X, and the Goat Stare ought to push you over the top this year. LOL 
Man thats a great looking bow! Please promise that you will never desecrate it by taking it on a 3-D course. LOL
Jbird


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

OneBowTie,

Post some more pics of your bow when you get it and set it up with all the accessories.
Would like to see it set up in all its glory  
Hope you score many victories with that bow.
I will be pulling for you!

Jbird, 

I don't know about not using that bow for 3-D.
Might as well take no prisoners with a bow like that.  
Besides, the Wedel cams can handle either spots or 3-D shooting equally well.


Sag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

*BARNRAT...you done good...*

...Dave...that is too cool ...Excellent job!!!...

...proper attire for the man who "now" has everything!! ...

...OB-JUAN...pictures are a bit fuzzy...good thing the guy is a "bow builder" and not a photographer...lol...but, that looks like a "shoot thru" model...you know how to operate one of them things??...I bet if you have any questions...maybe DESPART can help!! ...

...dude, I can feel it coming on...the 1 cam wasn't quite enough...but the BARNSDALE "ONEBOWTIE EDITION" 2 cammer is going to be taking the archery circuit by storm ...get that "goat stare" embroidered on a hat and you'll be "good to go" for VEGAS!!...they won't know what hit them!!!...hehe...

...only thing you need now is a rack to hang it in the back window of the DEERAMAX like them cowboys do with their rifles out west ...

...AWESOME...just AWESOME!!...

...looks great BARNRAT!!...OBT...YOU DA MAN!! ...that is just too cool...

>>>---DD--->


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Dondeere,

No way Jimmy D is going to help out with the Wedel cams since he considers them a copy of his Fury X cams. 
Actually, I consider the Wedel cams the finest on earth.
That's right, the best there is!
Stewart's cams, bushings, and axles are the smoothest ever made. They're beautifully machined and finished.


OneBowTie,

If you want to find out more on the Wedel cams, go to Stewart's website at http://www.bowmanbows.com
He even has GRIV's creep tune method explained on his website.


Sag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

*SAGGI-O...*

...I bet DESPART will join in once he knows OB-JUAN got a REBATE on that model!!!...even if it has those superior WEDEL CAMS ...

...what do ya think?? ...

...man, after reading your post...I'm all about using "the finest" equipment on Earth!!...so now, I'm wanting one in a DONDEERE EDITION ...I'll have to work with BARNRAT this winter on that one!!...

...I started with a 2 cam...so I'm already "down" with that!! ...

>>>---DD--->


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

*Special Deere Edition!!!*

DD,

That would be awesome, a custom JD green with yellow trim Ultimate X bow with green and yellow strings/cables and special JD/DD graphics on the limbs -- I can see it now!! Would probably steal the thunder from the OBT special edition.

Dave -- awsome bow!!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*AWESOME!!!* Great job Dave! That's one sweet looking stick. Sure to be an extra 50 pts on any 3d range, and look out big money at Vegas. DD- a John Deere version is definately in order. OBT, I know you can't hardly wait 'til that thing gets there. I can't wait to see it up close and personal. Congrats.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

THAT POOR BOW!!!!!

Dave, don't you have to do a background check on the new adoptive owner for things such as this (similar to adopting a pet from the local shelter)?

We can't just be giving beautiful bows like that to guys like onebowtie all willy-nilly like!


Sorry onebowtie, just had to get some good natured ribbing in!


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*RE:Back ground check*

Paradox,
I just know that OBT will feed and care for my bow like it was his fave.;>)
All you DEERE fans, I'm ready for the first order.........Dave


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*Now that's an all-American bow!!!!*

Know what else would be great??? A scarlet and gold Marine Corps themed bow. Eagle, Globe and Anchor silhoettes on the riser and the Iwo Jima memorial on the shelf of the riser. maybe put "Semper" on the top limb and "Fidelis" on the bottom limb. Hmmmm, might make a good birthday gift for me (21 November for all of you who are now tihnking about buying me one for my birthday),......hint, hint. wink, wink


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

*FOGGDOGGY...ROBERTVOSBERT...*

...I am heereing that loud and cleere!!! ...

...BARNRAT...I am thinking as we post about the newest BARNRAT "Custom" DEERE EDITION BOW ...

...possibly GREEN with some YELLOW pinstriping...I'll have to check...but I bet they have the right decals all ready to stick on the limbs...but my "avatar" from the www.archerysite.net would be the coolest for the Custom "DonDeere" Edition ...little orange triangle decal: SAFETY: Live with it!!...hehe...just like the REAL thing...

...not much time to think about it right now...got to get ready for harvest...after that...maybe a "road trip" is in order up to CHEEZE HEAD land ...

...I don't know how to do all that photo shop stuff or I'd send you a few design's...

...I like SHOOTER MIKE'S idea too!!!...that bow would be AWESOME!!...

...I will be in touch Dave!!...talked with OB-JUAN today and he is GEEKED out about receiving his BARNSDALE Ultimate X Custom ONEBOWTIE EDITION!! ...

>>>---DD--->


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

*oh and one more thing!!...*

...hang on to JUAN'S credit card number ...

...maybe GREEN riser with YELLOW limbs...contrasting pinstripping!!...man, now I have another project to think about ... ...

>>>---DD--->


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Very nice bow there OBT!!!! Watch out, America's on the range!!!

Good work there Dave!!!

Almost as nice as my Classic .....  

I can just see it now ..... the new green & yellow X-Deere Barnsdeere bow ....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*All about looking good.*

Great looking bow, Dave knows how to make a great bow.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

So, Daniel.
When are you going to put your order in for a Barnsdale bow ?
Dave could probably put some barbell pics on the limbs for you.  
If you shot a Barnsdale bow, you would probably be in the winners circle more often.  


Sag.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Being a Chevy guy, I do like the bowtie graphic on the limb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

*Whoa!*

Hold on there JollyGreene, I've had my order in for two months, So BarnRat?? When's the Hood's Edition rolling off the line? 
Men! People think they can just butt in line..Double D the Green & Yellow thing will have to wait till MINE is done! I know you under stand, Brother

OBT said,, thats one fine machine and he's working it out in the barn nightly and as soon as one of the UNITs Tunes it up for him, there shouldn't be no problem in Vegas this year.

BarnRat,
My Club league starts the 16th,,bring that Hood shootin Machine ON!

and you know,,, if you want to up grade it any, Feel Free to do so.

Hood


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

*no prob ROB!!...*

...the game the DeereMan plays to win requires patience ...

...so BARNRAT can get you up and running before he gets to work on the "custom" DOUBLE D "X"terminator EDITION ...

CAPO...I'll be in need of a "road trip" after harvest anyway...what better way, than to go see the "creator" of the one and only BARNSDEERE BOW ...

>>>---DD---> ...good things come to he who waits ...

PS...I think BOONE'S should weigh in at about 300 lbs or so!! ...tell me that wouldn't be a "one man" bow ...


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Personal Travel Guide!*

Hey "DD" I'll even offer to be your personal travel guide to the land of "Northern Cheese" and make sure you don't get waylaid at the Golden Nugget! Ken


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*What's the verdict ?*

OneBowTie,

Well, you should have your new bow by now.
What do you you think of it ?
Have you set it up yet ?
Let's see some pics when you do.


Sag.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

ok....got it....love it....and if i can figure out how to put some pics on, ill flood the internet waves with them 

this thing is sweet.....its actually way to good for me...i feel guilty shooting it....its so far advanced today for a shoot thru bow...way better than anything else on the market.....you already knew that though.... that wedel cam is second to none......the limbs...a picture just wont do those limbs justice.....everything on the bow is just awesome...pics to come soon....


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

hey did somebody say golden nugget boy i wonder if thats the happy place i always end up in spread eagle....
dang fine lookin bow yah got there obt.
oba


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*BAD BAD Apple!*

Yeah that would be the Place! Must have been the relief crew in there last night when I went by.... pretty slow! Ken


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

lol just might have to drop on in this friday or sat night....it's like a yooper law or something eh ken.. 
OBA


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Hunting?*

OBA Where do hunt up here in Da UP? Ken


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

ken
have been hunting the "old" butler potato farm right there in randville mi since 1989.....usually the first week or of october..new job this year only get a few precious days up there with deer ol' dad...matter fact i'd better get packin headin UP in the early am..
OBA
ps. oh yeh gonna check out were these OneBadX bows are born friday sometime....


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*obt*

great looking bow!!! if you ever need tuning help we could put it on my hooter shooter and dial it in now that your a two cam guy.
mark trombley kernersville nc


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

*Report is::::*

Apple was at The Barnrats palce and seen the Hood-Lum(AKA RobbyHood, The Hood) machine, ONE X pounder,,the other two are iffy..lol

What did it look like APPLE?????

I should have it Monday, then the Spottie's will be calling me a Spotty again 

But got to hit the woods first and fill all these IOWA tags I got 

The BarnRat and The Hood-lum team up, How good can it get?

One Hood headed to the Barn


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Bowtie ain't got nothing over the Hood 

Bring it, if you got it!!!

it's in my hands, The Barnsdale Custom limbs...


----------

